

Pixel And Dimed: On (Not) Getting By In The Gig Economy - oogali
http://www.fastcompany.com/3027355/pixel-and-dimed-on-not-getting-by-in-the-gig-economy

======
7Figures2Commas
When building a two-sided market, it's almost always incredibly easy to entice
the supply side but typically much, much harder to build the demand side.
That's why, as a general rule, it usually makes more sense to figure out the
demand side if you're truly interested in building a truly successful two-
sided market.

The author's experience simply reflects the fact that a lot of these platforms
are focused on the supply side and, while they may have been successful in
building hype, are not having nearly as much success building sufficient
demand.

Eventually, a lot of these companies will either fail or end up looking like
traditional staffing agencies. The latter outcome isn't necessarily a bad one,
but probably not what the investors in the space are hoping for.

